# UEFA Champions League Final



## betcatalog (Jun 1, 2019)

Very big showdown, with the whole audience crowd waiting for her with anxiety. All legitimate betting sites have prepared a great Event with many special bets and plenty of choice for all tastes. Liverpool is considered a favorite for the title, but under no circumstances can it be played at odds of 2.00 and below. It is important to score both teams
*TOTTENHAM HOTSPUR vs LIVERPOOL FC @@ Both team to score, odds 1.67*


----------



## Aleks534 (Jun 3, 2019)

Put on the pass Tottenham $ 20. It's a shame if not for a quick penalty, I'm sure there could be extra time, and maybe a penalty shootout


----------



## bestspinner (Jun 3, 2019)

liverpool win


----------



## reddevil369 (Jun 12, 2019)

Not very impressive final to watch... I also had btts yes over there but Tottenham had to start with Lucas Moura instead of using Kane.


----------

